# Finale Infos zur Beta-Key-Verlosung auf buffed.de



## ZAM (5. September 2008)

Hallo Communty und Gewinnspielteilnehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Gewinner der restlichen 3600 Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online werden im Laufe des Abends an die Gewinner per Email versendet. 

Wie sicher einigen von Euch aufgefallen ist, gab es gestern, aufgrund eines technischen Problems, leider einen sehr unglücklichen "Spam"-Versandt der Keys für die ersten 1000 garantierten Gewinner. Diese erhalten einen neuen bzw. haben vor einigen Minuten einen neuen Key per Email erhalten. Die gestern Verschickten wurden ungültig gemacht.

Wir wünschen allen Gewinnern der Keys viel Spaß in der Beta von Warhammer Online.


p.s.: Den News-Thread zur Verlosung habe ich in diesem Rahmen beendet.


----------



## Paxi2 (5. September 2008)

Danke bis wann kommen denn die Keys spätestens ich ess mir gleich meine Fingerkuppen auf vor Aufregung ^^


----------



## jammela (5. September 2008)

Hiho,

wäre es möglich zu erfahren, wieviele Leute sich insgesamt angemeldet haben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank, dass ich nun doch noch zu meinem key gekommen bin, und auch vielen dank für die entschädigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Juchu jetzt nur noch warten, da gmx die mails von buffed seid gestern bei mir irgendwie etwas langsamer ausliefert als normal....wieso nur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem Premium Account ist auch sehr nett als Entschädigung, sofern es denn stimmt, muss ja noch auf die mail warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

du musst bei GMX den Spamfilter komplett ausschalten bei mir hat Gmx nach 91 Mails komplett blockiert!

Hab meinen Key bekommen!Danke


----------



## bluewizard (5. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das ich noch einen bekomme. Und das Web.de nur etwas langsam ist.


----------



## B3N (5. September 2008)

Der Versand der Keys erfogt in kürze, ein wenig Geduld noch.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> du musst bei GMX den Spamfilter komplett ausschalten bei mir hat Gmx nach 91 Mails komplett blockiert!
> 
> Hab meinen Key bekommen!Danke



Ich bekomme ja noch immer mails von buffed. Ca. 40 pro Stunde im normalen Ordner, und 60 pro Stunde im Spamfilter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spleez (5. September 2008)

das warten bringt mich noch um ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ja noch immer mails von buffed. Ca. 40 pro Stunde im normalen Ordner, und 60 pro Stunde im Spamfilter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben den Versandt gestern gestoppt  und heute noch ein paar Reste gekillt - leider war da noch einiges Unterwegs - das sollte aber abebben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ja noch immer mails von buffed. Ca. 40 pro Stunde im normalen Ordner, und 60 pro Stunde im Spamfilter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würde am ende nochma in den spamordner schauen, weil da hab ich meinen neuen key rausgefischt^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben den Versandt gestern gestoppt  und heute noch ein paar Reste gekillt - leider war da noch einiges Unterwegs - das sollte aber abebben.



Jo, ist ja auch alles kein Problem. Jetzt, da die neuen keys raus sind, lösche ich wesentlich vorsichtiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denke mal bis morgen früh sollte ich alle mails haben


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Hoffentlich bekomme ich einen key habe das spiel zwar vorbestellt kann aber nicht mehr warten .... *aufgeregt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Danke Zam für die Massenmail!Ich will ja niemanden neidisch machen aber die Entschädigung ist echt hammer! Wird natürlich nicht verraten*g*


----------



## assist69 (5. September 2008)

was ist wenn ich keine mail im spamordner von buffed habe? bin ich dann nicht mehr unter den 1000 ersten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (5. September 2008)

Thx For Key
Thx Für Das "kleine Extra"

Thx ans Buffed Team für die ganze Mühe

Thx for all ^^


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Danke Zam für die Massenmail!Ich will ja niemanden neidisch machen aber die Entschädigung ist echt hammer! Wird natürlich nicht verraten*g*


Das du 6 Monate Premium Account hast? Ist doch bereits bekannt.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Danke Zam für die Massenmail!Ich will ja niemanden neidisch machen aber die Entschädigung ist echt hammer! Wird natürlich nicht verraten*g*



Lass mich raten, du hast den Ban Button bekommen^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Man wieso bekommt ihr eure Beta keys und ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Man wieso bekommt ihr eure Beta keys und ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil 1k Keys versenden Zeit braucht?


----------



## Kranak90 (5. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Man wieso bekommt ihr eure Beta keys und ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind wohl noch die neuen Keys für die Gestrigen verpatzten Keys.


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Whoa Ban Button das wär ja mal was*g*


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Okay hoffentlich haste recht villeicht bekomme ich ja doch einen xD aber wenn nicht dann kann ich ja noch unter den andern 2600 sein


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Bei http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer gibs noch keys einfach registrieren und du bekommst einen sofort wenn noch was übrig ist


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

habe ich versucht aber komme nicht auf die seite


----------



## Spleez (5. September 2008)

hab zwar auch schon nen fileplay key , aber ich mein die sind irgendwie verdammt schnell zu bekommen deswegen trau ich der sache nich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluppor (5. September 2008)

hmm hoffe mal ich bekomme einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Wenn ich auf Fileplay gehe bekomme ich ne Meldung:    Fileplay is currently undergoing essential maintenance.
We will be back on your internets shortly.


----------



## Kelgan (5. September 2008)

danke, und diesmal sogar nur eine email  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

Spleez schrieb:


> hab zwar auch schon nen fileplay key , aber ich mein die sind irgendwie verdammt schnell zu bekommen deswegen trau ich der sache nich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf war-europe.com ham die doch bestätigt, dass fileplay 50k keys zum vreschicken erhalten hat ?


----------



## Krimdor (5. September 2008)

Ich spinne zwar grad bissl ,aber warum muss man die key denn ungültig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch dann jeder glücklich^^ der in die beta will


----------



## Kaites (5. September 2008)

hat ja doch noch alles funktioniert.

und diese "Entschädigung" ist ja wirklich total geil^^vielen dank!


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Falls ich keinen Key bekomme hätte jemand vileicht ein key für mich?


----------



## Medisono (5. September 2008)

Hier gibt es noch 60 Beta-Keys:  	http://warbeta.forscherliga.com

Soweit ich weiß sind alle Keys auf Fileplay weg.

Grüße


----------



## assist69 (5. September 2008)

für mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (5. September 2008)

Medisono schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind alle Keys auf Fileplay weg.
> 
> Grüße




Nee, gerade noch einen bekommen


----------



## B3N (5. September 2008)

Der Versand läuft und die Gewinner erhalten in kürze die Keys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Falls ich keinen Key bekomme hätte jemand vileicht ein key für mich?



Dan schau doch auf war-europe.com ob es irgendwo noch einen Gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewizard (5. September 2008)

Ich hoffe sehr stark das ich irgendwo noch einen key bekomme. Vielleiht bekomm ich ja noch einen von buffed sonst muss ich mal suchen wo es noch welche gibt. 

Wenn jmd nen key übrig hat kann er ihn gerne an mich schicken.


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Fileplay hat noch keys schaut einfach rauf


----------



## Dornam (5. September 2008)

Kennwort muss min 8 Zeichen lang sein .. dann glaubts mit dem Accout bei Fileplay. Firefox zeigte mir da keine Meldung zu an.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Ein Dankeschön an Havamal xD

Habe nun auch einen so jetzt nur noch abwarten und tee trinken bis sonntag


----------



## Hallodrie (5. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> Ich spinne zwar grad bissl ,aber warum muss man die key denn ungültig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee, weil viele User ja die Keys von 300 anderen Usern bekommen haben, und überleg mal was passieren würde, wenn User X dann den Key von User Y verwendet und Y dann nur die Meldung bekommt "Key already in use"...dan fangen die an Amok zu laufen und buffed wäre schuld...die versendeten ungültig zu machen und neue rauszuschicken ist schon genau richtig

PS: [19:14 Uhr]: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hallodrie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Mist hätte ich nicht bloss so nen aufstand gemacht habe gerade von Buffed den Key bekommen -.- habe nun 2 wer will einfach anschreiben könnte euch einen geben 
Oder ihr wartet ein wenig wie ich und bekommt doch einen von Buffed xD


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

Nochmals danke an buffed für den Prem. Acc. als Gegenleistung zur Webbox Überflutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandraos (5. September 2008)

Ich habe bei fileplay sofort nach dem registrieren einen bekommen. Da es auf der War-Homepage auch angekündigt ist, traue ich der Sache.


----------



## AGrand (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Juhu gerade mein beta key bekommen werde jetzt mir den clint runterladen und dan richtig losstarten. Danke an das Buffed team


----------



## Arben (5. September 2008)

Wo hier grad sicher einige lesen - weiss jemand auf welchem Port der WAR-Client liegt? Hab ein Netzwerkprobelem, angeblich.


----------



## Nerdavia (5. September 2008)

*Hallo Buffed Team....euch muss da schon wieder ein Fehler unterlaufen sein.....ich habe überhaupt keinen Betakey bekommen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glun (5. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Wo hier grad sicher einige lesen - weiss jemand auf welchem Port der WAR-Client liegt? Hab ein Netzwerkprobelem, angeblich.



Euer Router muss die Ports 6881 bis 6889 (TCP Protokoll)  auf euren PC umleiten.

Bestätig in euer Firewall dass sie Port 80, 6881 bis 6889 und 6969 geöffnet sind ( TCP Protokoll ) und erlaubt den Downloader sich durch Diese Port mit den Internet zu verbinden

edit:
Danke Buffed für den Beta Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrence (5. September 2008)

hallo leute, dachte mir probiere es hier nochmal.
danke erstmal für die info welche Page noch key`s hat aber habe trotzdem keinen bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde es etwas unfair ( von Kumpel). Spiuele mit nen paar freunden zusammen, schon über längere Zeit alle von denen habe nen KEy bekommen nur ich bin wieder der angearschte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (5. September 2008)

bei mir ging der beta-download über den client vorhin auf 1-4kb/s runter. Vorher immer um die 400. Und jetzt gar nix mehr -.- Liegt das an den neuen keys von buffed? xD kann ja eigentlich net :/
Hatte das Problem vllt noch jemand?


----------



## Arben (5. September 2008)

Jo, das Leben is so hart...

BTW: Danke Glun


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Also ich habe den Client vor 2 Tagen gedownloadet ohne Probleme und mit eine Durchschnitts Geschwindigkeit von 1.5Mb/sek


----------



## Meriane (5. September 2008)

mir fällt grad auf ich habe ne Fehlermeldung auf spanisch obwohl ich auf deutsch gestellt hab. Wenn ich auf spanisch umschalte kommt ne andere Meldung auf spanisch xD


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

der Client verträgt keinen anderen Download nebenher!Zumindest bei mir wollte er unbedingt der einzige sein der downloaded ansonsten ging er runter auf die von dir genannten Zahlen!


----------



## Glun (5. September 2008)

Jo gerne Arben,

naja ich hatte auch eine kurze zeit lang nur 1-4kb/s hab dann kurz Pause geklickt und wieder gestartet das hat bei mir was gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spleez (5. September 2008)

bei mir läd der client gar nich wegen angeblichen netzwerk problemen ... aber verbindung steht und alles andere klappt auch , hat das prob auch jemand ?


----------



## Nezzerof (5. September 2008)

Meiner ist da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch gerade am Installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (5. September 2008)

Also was anderes lade ich grade nicht. Hab auch schon mehrmals neugestartet.
Eigentlich ist bis Sonntag ja noch zeit, aber der Client macht mein Internet ziemlich lahm und neustarten verbraucht bei mir immer so viel CPU-Power -.-


----------



## Arben (5. September 2008)

Hab 90% in kürzester Zeit gezogen und da häng ich jetz fest. Ma schaun^^


----------



## Nocitu (5. September 2008)

mhm.. habt ihr auch ein anderes prefix? als WARPBE-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Meriane (5. September 2008)

ja bei den 90% bin ich auch ^^
Edit: @Nocitu: ne hab WARPBE-XXXXX... aber ist doch eigentlich auch egal ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Hab 90% in kürzester Zeit gezogen und da häng ich jetz fest. Ma schaun^^



manchmal  bleibt es auch noch bei 99% hängen und loadet net mehr weiter, aber man kanns dann trotzdem installen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben321 (5. September 2008)

Ich hab einen: Schön. Laden dauert aber EWIG lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glun (5. September 2008)

Nocitu schrieb:


> mhm.. habt ihr auch ein anderes prefix? als WARPBE-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX




Glaube jeder Beta Key fängt so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (5. September 2008)

> Ich hab einen: Schön. Laden dauert aber EWIG lange hmmm.gif



Bis Sonntag hast es bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocitu (5. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> Glaube jeder Beta Key fängt so an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö meiner von buffed geht mit PCOB01 los


----------



## Qulhata (5. September 2008)

danke für den key buffed-team
wir sehn uns aufn schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalusa (5. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die "Spamaktion". Dadurch bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen ältere Mails in meinem Postfach zu durchwühlen und hab
einen Beta-Key für Wrath of the Lich King auch noch gefunden der dort seit dem 9. August fröhlich vor sich herschimmelt. 

Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich was ich als Erstes anspielen soll.


----------



## Meriane (5. September 2008)

> nö meiner von buffed geht mit PCOB01 los



Vllt liegt es daran, dass die nachträglich generiert wurden?


----------



## Mayven (5. September 2008)

Key ist da

Nun muss ich das runterladen OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Freu Mich für alle die auch ein Key besitzen ^^ Die andern müssen sich noch etwas Gedulden 

Ich hoffe ich konnt euch ein wenig Trösten naja WARHAMMER ich komme xD


----------



## kirg (5. September 2008)

können einige von den spammern hier, die angeblich keinen key bekommen haben nicht einfach mal ABWARTEN und ruhe geben?!? 
Entweder bekommt ihr einen oder keinen.Und auserdem gitbs so viele andere seiten wo man sich nur registrieren braucht und schon hat man einen?
Also einfach mal WARTEN, wo ist das problem?
Solche leute sinds auch, die sich bei MediaMarkt die fresse einkloppen wegen nem Wotlk... unverständlich und kindisch.

Zum thema: Vielen dank für die entschädigung und den Key in der neuen Mail.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. September 2008)

Ui nu hab ich auch noch nen buffed prämium acc für 6 monat als entschädigung..dann glei mal mybuffed aufpimpen <.<


----------



## Strongy (5. September 2008)

cool ich hab nur aus spaß bei der verlosung der beta keys bei buffed mitgemacht,

weil ich sowieso schon bei ea vorbestellt habe...

und jetzt bekomme ich 6 monate lang buffed premium wegen den massen mails xD

DANKE buffed!!!!


----------



## Efgrib (5. September 2008)

Spleez schrieb:


> hab zwar auch schon nen fileplay key , aber ich mein die sind irgendwie verdammt schnell zu bekommen deswegen trau ich der sache nich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann schau dir mal die neuste news auf der war-hp an...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> cool ich hab nur aus spaß bei der verlosung der beta keys bei buffed mitgemacht,
> 
> weil ich sowieso schon bei ea vorbestellt habe...
> 
> ...



wenn bedenkt..so nen halbjahres abo mit 18 &#8364; ist um einiges wertvoller als´n betakey den man ehh nachgeschmissen bekommt^^

und das 1000 leuz?...buffed verschenkt damit sage und schreibe umgerechnet 18.000 euro^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (5. September 2008)

Wie sehe ich das dass ich Premium Buffed bekommen habe?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Wie sehe ich das dass ich Premium Buffed bekommen habe?



kriegen die "geschädigten" ab der nächsten woche


----------



## Skathloc (5. September 2008)

Nocitu schrieb:


> nö meiner von buffed geht mit PCOB01 los



Meiner auch, ist übrigens auch das Prefix für die CE-OB Keys.
Ja ich hab beides, und nein ich werde den nicht weitergeben, der geht an nen Kumpel.


----------



## Kaites (5. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn bedenkt..so nen halbjahres abo mit 18 € ist um einiges wertvoller als´n betakey den man ehh nachgeschmissen bekommt^^
> 
> und das 1000 leuz?...buffed verschenkt damit sage und schreibe umgerechnet 18.000 euro^^


 stimmt, ist schon echt klasse... und das für ein bisschen spam


----------



## Nerdavia (5. September 2008)

Ich wusste nicht mal das es Buffed Premium gibt....was bringt das eigentlich


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## kirg (5. September 2008)

lol lese es doch auf der buffed seite?... gibts garnicht sowas...


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (5. September 2008)

Werden den noch Key versendet?... so wie ich mein glück kenne bekomm ich keinen xD

Wenn jmd einen über hat, PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre nett, Danke schonmal.
Wenns net klappen sollte... muss ich halt weiter warten -.-

Edith: Haha wie geil hab doch einen durch Fileplay bekommen xD


----------



## Manic2320 (5. September 2008)

hmm sind die neune Keys der ersten 1000 Gewinner schon versand worden hab noch keinen neuen Key bekommen?


----------



## Chuck Norris (5. September 2008)

Wenn ich einen bekommen hab hat der Spammfilter ihn geschluckt fals nicht dann hab ich wieder pech mit nem betakey gehabt^^


----------



## f.f.w (5. September 2008)

vielen dank buffed 
dank euch hab ich meinen beta key doch noch bekommen^^


----------



## tamerus (5. September 2008)

Naja, selbst wenn der Spamfilter ihn schluckt sieht mans ja im Spamverdacht Ordner, oder nicht?


----------



## Nerdavia (5. September 2008)

kirg schrieb:


> lol lese es doch auf der buffed seite?... gibts garnicht sowas...




Musst jetzt aber nicht gleich Pippi in die Augen bekommen gell....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (5. September 2008)

ohje...
hätte nicht gedacht bei buffed zu gewinnen...
naja...
nun hab ich 2...


----------



## Nerdavia (5. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> ohje...
> hätte nicht gedacht bei buffed zu gewinnen...
> naja...
> nun hab ich 2...





Hehe du bist ja mal gemein :-)


----------



## tamerus (5. September 2008)

gieve plz :>


----------



## VanFar (5. September 2008)

dankeschön für den beta key, war sehr angenehm überrascht als ich gelesen habe das alle "geschädigten" nen permium acc für 6 monate bekomme. sehr, sehr nice von euch. wäre euch trotzdem nicht böse gewesen, die technik kann eben manchmal versagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: hier wollte doch jemand wissen was ein permium acc beinhaltet: http://www.buffed.de/shop/1314/buffed-premium


----------



## Thidus (5. September 2008)

falls noch jemand einen key übrig hat,würde mich freuen,wär wenigstens mal ein positives erlebnis in den letzten 2 monaten.......


----------



## tamerus (5. September 2008)

jo, ich wär ebendfalls erfreut über einen, dachte bei 4000 wär sicher einer drin aber scheinbar doch nicht..


----------



## kirg (5. September 2008)

damits bei den letzten auch noch ankommt , auf http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer gibts kostenlos keys, man brauch sich nur anmelden.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. September 2008)

Hab einen... Hurraa^^

Edit: von der verlosung mein ich^^


----------



## Baldoran (5. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Hehe du bist ja mal gemein :-)



ja besonders wenn man bedenkt das einer wahrscheinlich im müll landet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Bei Buffed.de nix bekommen, aber fix in 5 mins bei Fileplay einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirg (5. September 2008)

mich freuts das die keys so rausgeschmissen werden , denn jeder der die Pre Order der CE bei ebay gekauft hat ist ganz schön was an geld los^^ und auf die items kannste sche.... gehen^^  nach nem monat überfällig.
Auf der Gamesconvention wurde ja noch gesagt das die server aufjedenfall standhaft sein werden... kann man nur hoffen weil ich bin anderes gewohnt vom besagtem ultra online game wow -.-
WAAAAGH!


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

kirg schrieb:


> mich freuts das die keys so rausgeschmissen werden , denn jeder der die Pre Order der CE bei ebay gekauft hat ist ganz schön was an geld los^^ und auf die items kannste sche.... gehen^^  nach nem monat überfällig.




Kann mich nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt 2 Beta keys bekommen! einer *PCOB01* und der andere mit *WARPBE* welcher aber nicht dem gestrigen aus der Massenmail entspricht*g* Kann mir das jemand erläutern?


----------



## Zenek (5. September 2008)

kirg schrieb:


> mich freuts das die keys so rausgeschmissen werden , denn jeder der die Pre Order der CE bei ebay gekauft hat ist ganz schön was an geld los^^ und auf die items kannste sche.... gehen^^  nach nem monat überfällig.
> Auf der Gamesconvention wurde ja noch gesagt das die server aufjedenfall standhaft sein werden... kann man nur hoffen weil ich bin anderes gewohnt vom besagtem ultra online game wow -.-
> WAAAAGH!




Setz dich nochmal bitte mit dem Inhalt der CE auseinander.
Die Leute die sich eine CE vorbestellt hatten, haben dies nicht gemacht wegen der Open Beta das steht fest.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. September 2008)

Ich finde das völlig ok. Für das Löschen von 250 Mails gibt es einen Betakey und als Entschädigung ein halbes Jahr buffed-Premium. Hoffentlich sorgt das buffed-Team dann mittwochs auch für mehr Kapazität bei der Show, ansonsten bricht der Downloads dort zusammen aufgrund der ganzen neuen Premiummember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 2 Beta keys bekommen! einer *PCOB01* und der andere mit *WARPBE* welcher aber nicht dem gestrigen aus der Massenmail entspricht*g* Kann mir das jemand erläutern?



Also es wäre gut zu wissen ob du 2mal bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht hast. Generell kann ich nur sagen: Die "WARPBE" sind die standartkeys (so sahen 4keys die ich hatte aus, und alle keys die an die 1000 leute gingen) die "PCOB01" Keys sind die Korrekturkeys die nach der Fehlgeschlagenen Versendung von Buffed an die ersten 1000 ausgegeben wurden.
Wenn du den WARPBE key von buffed bekommen hast und dieser NICHT an mehrere Mails verteilt wurde, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass du dich mehrmals angemeldet hast und das ein Key ist der auf die 3600Keys zurück geht, welche im Nachhinein random unter allen Teilnehmern verteilt wurden. Ist die WARPBE hingegen an mehrere adressen verschickt worden ist dieser Key jetzt storniert und du hast als ersatz den "PCOB01".


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Ne geht ja nur einmal ist ja beides auf die gleiche Adresse gekommen! Die tausend Mails von gestern hatte ich schon alle gelöscht!
Heute kam dann der neue Key mit Prämium Membership und eine halbe Stunde später noch ein Key


----------



## Prometx (5. September 2008)

super hat alles geklappt!
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extro (5. September 2008)

Wurden schon alle Key's geschickt? Wenn nicht habe ich wohl kein, wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand 2 Keys hat könnte mir der auch bitte eine schicken? Wäre seeehr Dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja euch mit den Beta Key's noch viel spass.


----------



## Goth wt (5. September 2008)

Hallo,
wenn noch jemand ein Beta- Kay zu viel hat würde micht drüber freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Alle die noch keinen Key haben Filepay hat noch keys einfach registrieren und Key anfordern


----------



## Draner (5. September 2008)

juhu, hab einen bei fileplay bekommen, aber da lade ich .bin dateien, weis einer, wie man die am ende zusammenfügt oder wie das geht?


----------



## RevoNightmare (5. September 2008)

hm... ich hatte gestern noch roundabout 200 mails bekommen un erst heute in mein postfach geguckt, natürlich alle gelöscht. nun hab ich aber irwie keinen neuen key bekommen bis jetzt oO
ob es wohl daran liegt das mein web.de postfach überfülllt war?


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Das ist das Spiel/Client den du runter lädst!Der Key ist nur eine Zahlenfolge  *WARPBE-GRREEE-BA56-6JTTT-TTRN-SEEEE* ,ist natürlich nicht der echte


----------



## Draner (6. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das ist das Spiel/Client den du runter lädst!Der Key ist nur eine Zahlenfolge  *WARPBE-GRREEE-BA56-6JTTT-TTRN-SEEEE* ,ist natürlich nicht der echte



ich weis schon, ich hab key und nun muss ich runterladen: der client ist in 7 teile gesplittet, die .bin dateien sind. werden die nun am schluss zusammengefügt?
oder soll ich gleich download aufhören und bei war-europe runterladen?


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Danke buffed für den Premium-Zugang. Sehr freundlich von Euch. 

Schön fand ich von gmx übrigens, daß es von den insgesamt ca. 300 emails die ich bekommen hab nur die ersten 90 durchgelassen hat. Danach hat es zugemacht, alles andere in den SPAM Ordner verfrachtet und dann erst heute abend den neuen Key wieder schön sorgfältig in meinen Posteingang gelegt. Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen wenn mein eMail Provider so mitdenkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (6. September 2008)

Ah ok!Nein musst nix machen da ist ein Setup file dabei!klicken fertig!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (6. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Danke buffed für den Premium-Zugang. Sehr freundlich von Euch.
> 
> Schön fand ich von gmx übrigens, daß es von den insgesamt ca. 300 emails die ich bekommen hab nur die ersten 90 durchgelassen hat. Danach hat es zugemacht, alles andere in den SPAM Ordner verfrachtet und dann erst heute abend den neuen Key wieder schön sorgfältig in meinen Posteingang gelegt. Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen wenn mein eMail Provider so mitdenkt.
> 
> ...



gmx hat die bei mir irgendwie wild zwischen Posteingang und Spamordner verteilt.

Jetzt ist mein Postfach schön aufgeräumt, und als letztes kam dann die mail mit dem neuen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für den key, und vielen Dank auch für die 6 Monate Premium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch 1 key auf ner anderen Seite gewonnen, 1 von fileplay, sobald ich den Betaaccount angelegt habe, werde ich also höchst wahrscheinlich noch 2 keys verteilen können. Obwohl das aufgrund der 100000000 keys von Fileplay eigentlich überflüssig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch 2 Tage ohne WAR (heute und am 14.09), dann nie wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (6. September 2008)

falls jmd ein key zuviel hat ich brauch ein pls^^


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Schau mal auf Onlinewelten.de nach da gabs 1600 keys ...da kommst innerhalb von 30 sec an einen ran wenn du dich beeilst. dazu gibts auchn Thema... ansonsten hier rumschauen werden überall welche angeboten von Usern...


----------



## Thrawns (6. September 2008)

Ich habe noch *ein oder zwei Keys zu verschenken*. Wer einen davon haben will, soll mir bis heute Abend 0.00 Uhr eine *PN* schreiben. Ich verteil die wieder nach eigenem Ermessen ;P Ich weiß es gibt massig Keys überall, aber vielleicht braucht ja doch noch jemand einen.


----------



## Rabengott (6. September 2008)

Hab auch noch den ein oder andere Key übrig. Jeder kann sich bis zum heutigen Abend melden.


----------



## Devil4u (6. September 2008)

Ja ich wollte mich auch noch für den Premium Zugang bedanken.
Finde ich eine sehr freundliche Geste von Buffed.

Und Morgen gehts los leute... *freuwiesau*
HF und GOODLUCK!!


----------



## Darksky (12. September 2008)

Huhu,

Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen Key zu viel hätte da noch ne Freundin die mein Account belagert und ich würd gern selber ma zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd mich riesig freuen, hätt das gern ma getestet bevor ich umsteige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Darky.


----------



## Hexxer (12. September 2008)

|Darksky
Mich würde mal interessieren woher Du die 800Mailadressen hast und warum Du die alle in der To Leiste verschickst.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=60434


----------



## Silverona (12. September 2008)

Darksky schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen Key zu viel hätte da noch ne Freundin die mein Account belagert und ich würd gern selber ma zocken
> 
> ...



dann musst du sie halt mal von deinem Acc wegjagen. ach ja und danke für deine Rotz spam Mail ich glaube kaum dass die user es hier toll finden dass du sie alle zuspammst. Zumal ich mich frage wo du deine Info her hast das Buffed 2 Keys an die 1000 gewinner verschickt hat. ich hab nur einen bekommen und nu tu den Usern nen Gefallen und lösch ihre emails aus deinem Posteingang.


----------



## Huntergottheit (12. September 2008)

mir hatn lieber admin vom warhammer forum einen beta key gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das dumme ist morgen ist die beta zu ende xD... und beim client sind bei 2% netzwerkprobleme ... naja häts gern gezockt und wenns nur ne stunde wäre


----------



## Darksky (12. September 2008)

Hallo,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Möcht mich für die Mail entschuldigen, hätt nicht gedacht das es so viel Aufregung wegen einer Anfrage gibt.

Löscht einfach die Mail und gut, hat sich ja jetzt eh erledigt.

LG, Darky.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

